# PubMed- Genome Sequence of Bartonella birtlesii, a Bacterium Isolated from Small Rodents of the Genus Apodemus.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Genome Sequence of Bartonella birtlesii, a Bacterium Isolated from Small Rodents of the Genus Apodemus.*

J Bacteriol. 2012 Sep;194(17):4779

Authors: Rolain JM, Vayssier-Taussat M, Gimenez G, Robert C, Fournier PE, Raoult D

Abstract
Bartonella birtlesii is a facultative intracellular bacterium isolated from the blood of small mammals of the genus Apodemus. The present study reports the draft genome of Bartonella birtlesii strain IBS 135(T) (CIP 106691(T)).

PMID: 22887676 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

